# Thin Lizzy - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Thin Lizzy
Sound Academy 
Toronto, ON 
Wed, Mar 30, 2011 07:00 PM


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, Thin Lizzy without Phil Lynott? That's like ... um ... Neil Young without Neil Young!


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Man, Thin Lizzy without Phil Lynott? That's like ... um ... Neil Young without Neil Young!


Well said! I saw Thin Lizzy in the late 90s when they first "reunited" and it was (appropriately) billed as a tribute to Phil Lynott's music and memory... these days it seems like Scott Gorham is taking a few too many liberties with the good Thin Lizzy name. I mean seriously, Vivian Campbell and Ricky Warwick!?! That being said, I'll probably still go see them.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Too bad John Sykes isn't with them anymore.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

v-verb said:


> Too bad John Sykes isn't with them anymore.


Agreed. At least with Sykes singing and playing guitar you were seeing 4/5 of the "Thunder & Lightning" line-up - now the band is unrecognizable. Nice to see Brian Downey back in the fold though.


----------

